# Bc Seeds



## jmansweed (Jan 5, 2010)

Any of you buy seeds from these guys? Some of they're seeds are almost $3000 for a ten pack and claim thc over 40%. Whats the deal?

http://bcseeds.com/World-Strongest/c51/index.html?osCsid=pu29s47lhcmvttjq88ephahpu1


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL....I'll take 3 packs...IMO there are no seeds in the world worth that, those guys need to lay off the smoke...lol


----------

